# Nice Monarch for sale.



## Dhal22

25 ft Monarch Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Need to sell ASAP 25 FT (overall length is 32 ft with the head) 40 hp motor Includes: - 3 steady...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl

I could slide that in right next to the shuffleboard table !  Think anyone would notice it ?


----------



## Dhal22

Depends if it hangs out of the side of your garage/ basement.


----------



## Chuck K

That one might be a tough sell.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Would one have to factor in the coriolis effect to the feeds a speeds?


----------



## Aaron_W

Do you think they could ship that in a USPS Flat Rate box?


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> I could slide that in right next to the shuffleboard table !  Think anyone would notice it ?



I would put it in the living room just like @francist, just need to find an oriental rug large enough first.


----------



## mmcmdl

darkzero said:


> I would put it in the living room just like @francist, just need to find an oriental rug large enough first.



Well here ya go Will ! Unfortunately , you're gonna ad on a few $$$$ for 3 of these . 









						King Of The Jungle Design Authentic Persian Rug 10 X 13   – Golden Nile
					

Each rugs pattern and palette are linked to the culture, and its weaving techniques are specific to an identifiable tribe or geographical area. Free shipping!




					goldennile.com


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> Well here ya go Will ! Unfortunately , you're gonna ad on a few $$$$ for 3 of these .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Of The Jungle Design Authentic Persian Rug 10 X 13   – Golden Nile
> 
> 
> Each rugs pattern and palette are linked to the culture, and its weaving techniques are specific to an identifiable tribe or geographical area. Free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldennile.com



Nah, I'm picky so the rug would have to be one piece. So if that lathe is 32ft long, I'd have to have at least a 36 ft long rug!


----------



## Nutfarmer

Even free would be a would be hard to find with the space it takes up


----------



## FOMOGO

Probably a great deal for someone who could actually utilize it. Can you imagine what something that size would cost new. Probably take a few days just to level it up. Mike


----------



## Titanium Knurler

darkzero said:


> I would put it in the living room just like @francist, just need to find an oriental rug large enough first.



Here you go Will, and a foot to spare. Let us know how it works.


----------



## pablo

what is fire rating  on persion rugs


----------



## Cadillac STS

When that was new from the factory and put into service what was it for?  What did they make with it?


----------



## Bill W.

Don't forget the cost of an overhead hoist...  
I don't think you're gonna set the steady rests by hand.


----------



## T Bredehoft

What did they make with it?

Gun barrels for battle ships. I knew a lathe operator, who, during the II world war, (WWII) came in on second shift, Day shift told him the blank was secure, ready to cut. He  climbed in the saddle and started it up, As soon as the the tool touched the part it (the part) came out and pinned his thighs to the floor. When I knew him, ca 1970, he could walk well, but you could tell he had problems.


----------



## middle.road

Lordy, that beast is longer than my shop is.
Overhead hoist - Heck! You'd have to pour a foundation to set it on, and then there's the new drop...
Blackout the neighborhood. 

I can see it now - "Honey? Lookie what followed me home. (Honey) Toss a mattress on it - cause that's where you're sleeping..."


----------



## NCjeeper

Man that's a long bed.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

they'd love something like that in oil country. Going to cost as much as they're asking just to move it and set it up though.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Much like large safes, these go begging because of the cost of transport and housing. $8k is probably scrap value.


----------



## darkzero

Titanium Knurler said:


> Here you go Will, and a foot to spare. Let us know how it works.
> 
> View attachment 312209



Still not long enough, needs another 10'!


----------



## Aaron_W

Titanium Knurler said:


> Here you go Will, and a foot to spare. Let us know how it works.
> 
> View attachment 312209



That's just to cover the ways, need a 32 foot carpet to put it on.

I think somebody took the advice "buy the biggest lathe you can afford" a little bit too seriously.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

darkzero said:


> Still not long enough, needs another 10'!



Here you go Will, now you can order-up that beauty.


----------



## matthewsx

Yep, oilfield lathe.

Probably $150k new but the shop that needs it won’t have any problem paying that.

Big jobs, big tools and big money


----------



## darkzero

Titanium Knurler said:


> Here you go Will, now you can order-up that beauty.
> 
> View attachment 312243



Haha, damn!


----------



## middle.road

Anyone figure out yet how much this beast weighs?


----------



## darkzero

Hmm, think it will fit on a U-haul trailer?


----------



## Dhal22

Requires multiple steady rests I see.


----------



## Titanium Knurler

middle.road said:


> Anyone figure out yet how much this beast weighs?



The Monarch150 which is about 19-1/5’ weighs 44,000 pounds, so a U-Haul should be fine Will.  Be sure to check tire pressures though.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Hey Dave, if I  buy this will you come over and help me level it?


----------



## Titanium Knurler

Shootymacshootface said:


> Hey Dave, if I  buy this will you come over and help me level it?



If you buy it we will ALL help you level it.


----------



## darkzero

Hey Shootymac, if you get it, I found you a chip brush & a brush for applying cutting fluid.


----------



## mmcmdl

You're gonna need a big can for those brushes .


----------



## Shootymacshootface

My ex-wife has a big can


----------



## darkzero

mmcmdl said:


> You're gonna need a big can for those brushes .


----------



## mmcmdl

,





Shootymacshootface said:


> My ex-wife has a big can



I'm not sure to give you a  , a  , a  or a  on that one .


----------



## Cadillac

More like


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Cadillac said:


> More like


No, its all good, I'm out with wife #2 right now. We are about to see an awesome Journey cover band.


----------



## Cadillac

Hope you have a good time u shouldn't be talking with us enjoy.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Thats ok, she's drooling over the 6'6" guitar player right now. It's all in fun!


----------



## Dhal22

Titanium Knurler said:


> If you buy it we will ALL help you level it.




Only if it's summer.  I hate cold weather.


----------



## Dhal22

Shootymacshootface said:


> No, its all good, I'm out with wife #2 right now. We are about to see an awesome Journey cover band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312315




You have 2 wives?  

I saw Tool this Tuesday.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Dhal22 said:


> You have 2 wives?
> 
> I saw Tool this Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 312325


Thats frigging awesome! My favorite band!


----------



## Dhal22

Shootymacshootface said:


> Thats frigging awesome! My favorite band!




4th time I've seen them.   Just simply amazing.   And incredible.


----------



## tweinke

Will you guys come over and give me a hand getting it in my basement? We will have to go through my kitchen around a corner and then down the steps. I do have a nice two wheel cart to help...………...


----------



## darkzero

tweinke said:


> Will you guys come over and give me a hand getting it in my basement? We will have to go through my kitchen around a corner and then down the steps. I do have a nice two wheel cart to help...………...



Sure, I'd be happy to help. We may have to disassemble parts of it and move it in pieces. I help carry the 4 jaw...... well 1 jaw off the 4-jaw that is.


----------



## MontanaLon

Damn, if it only had a foot more bed I would be all over it!

Also appears to not have the platform on the apron you stand on to ride along with the carriage.


----------

